# The Witcher 3 vorgehensweise, level, quest



## habeldi (2. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal nach euren Meinungen und Tipps fragen für TW3.

Nach dem ich Weißgarten beendet hab komplett war ich level 5 und dann in Velen bin ich ein erstmal den Hauptquests gefolgt und habe viele Fragezeichen mitgenommen. Nach dem der Baron , und die Quests mit der hübschen Zauberin fertig war bin ich so langsam richtig Novigrad. Habe viele Fragezeichen in Velen schon hinter mir. und natürlich auch nebenquests. Manche musste ich offen lassen --> da monsterlevel zu hoch 

Jetzt bin ich level 14 und grad mit dem kleinen Zwerg unterwegs in Novigrad. Leider ging das sehr schnell von level 11-14 und ich hab iwie das gefühl verloren für Quests und Char Level.

Wie geht ihr so vor? wann und mit welchem Level seid ihr wohin? wäre dankbar für paar tipps und Erfahrungen 

Gruss


----------



## schmodel (2. Juni 2015)

So ähnlich wie du-manchmal waren die Fragezeichen  die Nebenquests und  insbesondere die Hexenquests einfach noch zu schwer.
Also ich Switche auch von Land zu Land-sammle neue Quests ein und mache die passenden für meinen level.
Tip Hexenquests sollten so 1-2 Stufen unter dir sein.
Spart Nerfen 
So spiele ich zumindestens.


----------



## jamie (2. Juni 2015)

Ist zwar nicht die taktischste Variante, aber ich hab's so gemacht:

Ich wollte so bald wie möglich ein gutes Gwint-Blatt. Hab also ein Bisschen was in Velen gemacht, auch ein paar neben Quests, und bin dann schnell hoch nach Novigrad. Unterwegs hab ich mich noch um Keira "gekümmert" () und dann in Novigrad das Gwint-Turnier gespielt. Das war gar nicht so einfach als Level 10er, weil man dabei noch in zwei Kämpfe verwickelt wird und das empfohlene Level 24 ist. Parallel hab ich die Quests von Triss und der Novigrader Unterwelt abgearbeitet und Rittersporn gesucht. Ich bin jetzt bei der Theateraufführung, um Dudu zu finden. Wenn ich dann Rittersporn endlich rausgeholt habe, gehe ich zurück und hole den Kram nach, der liegen geblieben ist. Also das mit dem Baron und so. Dem habe ich nämlich nur seine Karte abgezogen. 
Ist zwar etwas wirr, so zu spielen, aber dafür hat man früh ein sehr gutes Gwint-Blatt. Und die Quests für Triss etc. kann man auch später erst machen.


----------



## habeldi (2. Juni 2015)

hmm das hört sich alles ähnlich an ja, meine sorge ist, skellige ist level 16 bei den Quest Infos, und ich bin jetz schon 15 und bin noch nichtmal richtig durch mit allem in velen und novigrad, bzw gibts gefühlt noch viel zu erledigen, hab angst dass es zu einfach wird dann, spiele schon auf dem 3. schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## jamie (2. Juni 2015)

Vieles ist auch einfach zu einfach. Auch wenn du gegen 10 feinde gleichzeitig kämpfst, greifen die nicht alle gleichzeitig an, sondern lassen sich schön nacheinander massakrieren. Ab und an muss man sich mal abrollen und das war's. Deswegen ist es eigentlich ganz interessant, mal Quests zu bearbeiten, die einen mehr als doppelt so hohen Level haben. Aber auch die sind immer gut zu bewältigen. man braucht bloß Quen und ein Bisschen Geduld in den Kämpfen.


----------



## schmodel (2. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Baron und so. Dem habe ich nämlich nur seine Karte abgezogen.
> . .


Siehsde-muss ich noch dazusagen-Der Baron hat sich aufgehängt bevor ich seine karte bekommen habe.wusste ja nicht das manche Quests solche Konsequenzen haben das sich dafür jemand selbst umbringt.
Hätte ich lieber davor mit ihm gezockt


----------



## jamie (2. Juni 2015)

schmodel schrieb:


> Siehsde-muss ich noch dazusagen-Der Baron hat sich aufgehängt bevor ich seine karte bekommen habe.wusste ja nicht das manche Quests solche Konsequenzen haben das sich dafür jemand selbst umbringt.
> Hätte ich lieber davor mit ihm gezockt



Ist die karte dann vllt. irgendwo in seinem Arbeitszimmer?


----------



## schmodel (2. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Ist die karte dann vllt. irgendwo in seinem Arbeitszimmer?



Hmm,muss ich mal nachschauen


----------



## marvelmaster (3. Juni 2015)

Sorry für offtopic aber ist es Sinnvoll alle Qwint Karten bei den Händlern zu kaufen?
Ich hab bisher immer mein ganzes Geld für diese Karten verschleudert.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juni 2015)

habeldi schrieb:


> hmm das hört sich alles ähnlich an ja, meine sorge ist, skellige ist level 16 bei den Quest Infos, und ich bin jetz schon 15 und bin noch nichtmal richtig durch mit allem in velen und novigrad, bzw gibts gefühlt noch viel zu erledigen, hab angst dass es zu einfach wird dann, spiele schon auf dem 3. schwierigkeitsgrad



Man muss da Kompromisse eingehen. Ich mach aktuell auch eher die Story mit empfohlener Stufe, und bin dann halt bei den Nebenquests überlevelt.
Alles passend machen funktioniert nicht. Wenn du Neben- und Hexerquests wie wild abgraßt, bist du halt bei der Story maßlos überlevelt.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (3. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Ich mach das so, dass ich primär Hauptquests mache, dann natürlich auch die Hexer Missionen(geben nen bisschen Geld und machen saumäßig Spaß) und Nebenquestreihen(!) wie z.B. die Geschichte mit Triss in Novigrad, die muss man für die Hauptquest eigentlich ja nur bis zu nem bestimmten Punkt machen, aber ich mach sie trotzdem. Außerdem such ich mir noch immer die jeweilige Hexerausrüstung(ich bevorzuge Katze) und die Orte der Macht. Einzelne Nebenquests oder auch einige Fragezeichen lass ich meist links liegen, da ich mit der Taktik sowieso schon gut Equiped und überlevelt bin. Wenn ich mit der Story durch bin werde ich nach und nach mich noch mit dem Rest beschäftigen, den ich geskipped habe, einfach nur um zumindest nahe an die 100% zu kommen.


----------



## schmodel (3. Juni 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Ich mach das so, dass ich primär Hauptquests mache, dann natürlich auch die Hexer Missionen(geben nen bisschen Geld und machen saumäßig Spaß) und Nebenquestreihen(!) wie z.B. die Geschichte mit Triss in Novigrad, die muss man für die Hauptquest eigentlich ja nur bis zu nem bestimmten Punkt machen, aber ich mach sie trotzdem. .


Was mich bei Triss interessieren würde ?
Hmm kann ich jetzt nicht fragen-wie geht nochmal Spoiler?


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juni 2015)

schmodel schrieb:


> Was mich bei Triss interessieren würde ?
> Hmm kann ich jetzt nicht fragen-wie geht nochmal Spoiler?



["spoiler"]Text["/spoiler"]
Ohne die Anführungszeichen.


----------



## jamie (3. Juni 2015)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Sorry für offtopic aber ist es Sinnvoll alle Qwint Karten bei den Händlern zu kaufen?
> Ich hab bisher immer mein ganzes Geld für diese Karten verschleudert.



Karten kosten doch nur 20 Kronen. Die hat man mit zwei Spielen wieder drinnen. Und die wirklich guten Karten gewinnt man ohnehin bei den Gwint-Quests.


----------



## marvelmaster (3. Juni 2015)

Nur 20 Kronen? Das is voll viel...ich bin immer knapp bei kasse obwohl ich alles leer räume und fleissig meine rostigen schwerter für 5ea verkaufe.. ist es denn gut soviel wie möglich an karten zu haben?...hab das qwint noch nicht so gecheckt


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juni 2015)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Nur 20 Kronen? Das is voll viel...ich bin immer knapp bei kasse obwohl ich alles leer räume und fleissig meine rostigen schwerter für 5ea verkaufe.. ist es denn gut soviel wie möglich an karten zu haben?...hab das qwint noch nicht so gecheckt



Ich lauf im Schnitt mit >10k rum. Für Schwerter und Rüstungen bekomm ich locker 300-500.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

schmodel schrieb:


> So ähnlich wie du-manchmal waren die Fragezeichen  die Nebenquests und  insbesondere die Hexenquests einfach noch zu schwer.
> Also ich Switche auch von Land zu Land-sammle neue Quests ein und mache die passenden für meinen level.
> Tip Hexenquests sollten so 1-2 Stufen unter dir sein.
> Spart Nerfen
> So spiele ich zumindestens.



Ganz ehrlich? 
Hexerquest IMMER mit niedrigerem Level machen (also der Questlevel sollte höher als der eigene sein), da die Gegner immer Relikte bei sich haben, leider immer ein paar Level drunter. Wenn man also Freude am Loot haben will sollte man die Herausforderung suchen. Hab bisher selten Relikte nutzen können, da sie immer unter meinem Level waren, schade.


----------



## jamie (3. Juni 2015)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Nur 20 Kronen? Das is voll viel...ich bin immer knapp bei kasse obwohl ich alles leer räume und fleissig meine rostigen schwerter für 5ea verkaufe.. ist es denn gut soviel wie möglich an karten zu haben?...hab das qwint noch nicht so gecheckt



ich will  einfach alle karten haben.

Grundsätzlich ist aber Qualität entscheidend. Du hast ja nur 10 Karten auf der Hand. Deswegen solltest du dich um Spion-Karten bemühen. Die Gegner werden auch welche haben, d.h. du solltest auch ein paar Finten-Karten haben, Mit der kannst du die Spione, die dein Gegner ausgespielt hat, selber nochmal ausspielen. "Verbrennen" ist auch noch eine gute Sonderkarte. Wetter-Karten lasse ich komplett raus. Zum einen hab ich viele Helden-Karten, die davon sowieso nicht betroffen sind, und zum anderen hat die Anführer-Karte, die ich habe, die Fähigkeit, Wettereffekte aufzuhaben. D.h. geschützt bin ich und ich blockier mir mein Blatt nicht mit Wetterkarten, die sowieso nur selten was rausholen. So habe ich mehr Platz für andere Karten. Die eigentlichen Kampf-Karten halte ich auch so überschaubar wie möglich. Also immer 22/23 Karten. Möglichst viele starke/Helden und dann auf 22 auffüllen.


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Juni 2015)

Ich mache Hauptquests immer erst dann wenn ich sehe, mein Level übersteigt das Level der Hauptquest langsam. Will ja nicht dass es dann zu einfach wird.
Ansonsten grase ich die ? ab und erkunde die Gegend, mache Nebenquests und Hexeraufträge.
Bin Level 13 und gerade nach Novigrad einmarschiert, welches ich aber nach dem ersten Treffen mit Triss auch gleich wieder verlassen habe um draußen weiterzumachen 

Versuche zwar dass ich die Quests immer mache solange sie grün sind, teilweise auch etwas über mir, komplett lässt sich das aber leider nicht immer so handhaben.
Oft entdeckt man nun mal bspw. mit Level 10 irgendwo am A**** der Welt eine Level 5 Quest... ja ist dann nun mal so *g*
Bei der Anzahl von Quests auch nicht weiter verwunderlich.

Finde es bisweilen aber trotzdem ganz gut gelöst.
Habe noch fast keine Quests aufgetan die wirklich unter oder weit unter meinem Level waren.


----------



## Vierra (8. Juni 2015)

Hexerquests sollte man immer so schnell wie möglich machen. Quests, deren Empfohlene Stufe bei 10+ liegt, lass ich erstmal liegen und mache sie dann später. Bestes Beispiel: Velen. Ist voll mit St.15+ Quests. Versuche soviele Nebenquests wie möglich mitzunehmen. Zwar sind die Hauptquest der wahnsinn, aber nebenquests sind super. Zum Beispiel beim sammeln von Hexerausrüstung, die du mithilfe von Schatzkarten von Händlern holen kannst. Auch wenns schwer fällt, aber nebenquests kommen vor


----------



## Sonmace (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

habe folgendes Problem, ich bin erst Level 3 und habe die Hexer quest begonnen wo man mit der Zaubrerin in veelen den wilde Jagd typen hinterher teleportiert.

Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich mich bis zu dem End Gegner dort durchgequält habe weil ich kaum essen oder trinken bei hatte, ich wusste nicht das die querst sich so lange zieht jetzt habe ich nur noch 1 % leben und muss ohne Fehler den typen killen.
Das bedeutet mehr lade Screen als Action. 
Kann ich den zurück ohne die quest zu beenden ?, generell sammele ich viele Kräuter kann aber nicht craften weil ich keine Rezepte habe um zb mit Vitalität Regeneration selber zu craften und mit Geld wird man ja auch nicht grad überschütted im Game.....zumindest anfangs.
Irgendwelche Tipps oder Iden die mir weiterhelfen könnten ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## dj_the_one (17. Juni 2015)

Stell das Spiel kurzfristig auf den Easy Mode, bzw versuche iwo zu meditieren falls es noch möglich ist


----------



## Quotient (17. Juni 2015)

Oder mit der Fernwaffe, bei mir ließ er sich in die Ecke drängen und natürlich , den Ratschlag, über mir nutzen.


----------



## marvelmaster (17. Juni 2015)

Oder immer schutzschild nutzen


----------



## Sonmace (18. Juni 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Stell das Spiel kurzfristig auf den Easy Mode, bzw versuche iwo zu meditieren falls es noch möglich ist



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, bin jetzt weiter und habe mich erstmals ordentlich ausgerüstet nach dem Schlamassel aber was mich noch wundert das ich nur sehr wenig alchi zeig herstellen kann obwohl ich echt viel sammele.

Habe es  so gemacht also Meditation, wusste gar nicht dass man sich so heilt als witcher noob.
Den Schwierigkeitsgrad  jetzt von schwär auf normal gesetzt, denke mal bis auf das die Gegner weniger schaden machen ist es nicht viel anders oder?


----------



## dj_the_one (18. Juni 2015)

gerne! Anfänglich ist das Spiel Zeitweise verdammt schwer auf "schwer", aber je höher du im Level steigst desto leichter wird es. Ja da hast du recht, aber bsp Meditieren um sich zu heilen geht nur auf den ersten beiden Schwierigkeitsstufen, was wie gesagt manchmal fast unmöglich war vorran zukommen ohne die Schwierigkeit umzustellen um sich kurzfristig zu heilen.


----------

